# Design Flaw in the D3100



## NewGuy12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys.

My buddy got a D3100 and I got a D5100.  He is VERY careful with his camera as am I.  He has not dropped it, spilled anything on it, or done anything to damage it.  All that said, yesterday, he started getting this error.

*"error press shutter release button again"
*
We Google searched this error and found a plethora of posts on various websites and forums concerning this issue.  A Nikon representative actually posted that "This is a design flaw in the D3100 and D5100".  This has me very concerned.  Apparently, it has to be completely dismantled and the shutter and shutter motors replaced.  From everything we have read, it takes months to get it back sometimes as they have to wait for parts.

I called Best Buy where we purchased these and they said that we can bring them back for a full refund tomorrow.  So my question is, should we just upgrade?  Change to Canon?  I absolutely love this Nikon but if it's a "Known Design Flaw", I don't want to risk going over the 30 days at Best buy from purchase and being stuck with a malfunctioning camera and lengthy and expensive repair.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 13, 2012)

How many is a "Plethora"?  There have probably been hundreds of thousands of those cameras sold, so what percentage is a "Plethora" of, say, a hundred thousand?  Very seldom does anyone post on a forum that they haven't had any problems with a camera, the only posts are from people who have.

It's your call and entirely up to you, but personally I don't worry about things like that too much.  If it breaks early (ALL cameras will break sooner or later) then I was one of the unlucky ones, and I'll just cuss a while and get it fixed.  It could happen to any camera by any manufacturer.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 13, 2012)

If you love the way Nikon feels, I'd simply upgrade if you are that worried about it. 
I have been in the forums since long before those two cameras came out and I've never heard this one before. I don't think it's nearly as dominant as you think. I'd certainly return the one that is acting up!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2012)

So Nikon's cheapest d-slr has broken down? Amazing! And to think, it's a horrible design flaw that plagues millions of users! But I've never heard about it. I wonder if the "Nikon representative" works for Best Buy... lol. Yes, definitely, switch to Canon. All of their camera work awesome! Except for the two pages worth of recalled models.


----------



## newb (Oct 13, 2012)

If you dont have problems, dont worry about it. For your friend, if he likes that model have him try another. If he gets the same problem (highly unlikely) then maybe its time to look at another model, or even brand.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Derrel said:


> So Nikon's cheapest d-slr has broken down? Amazing! And to think, it's a horrible design flaw that plagues millions of users! But I've never heard about it. I wonder if the "Nikon representative" works for Best Buy... lol. Yes, definitely, switch to Canon. All of their camera work awesome! Except for the two pages worth of recalled models.



Millions of users?  <Scratches Head>

To site one source as I don't feel like going back and doing a copy and paste party. Error press shutter release button 

I would expect that even the "Cheapest Model of a DSLR" costing $500, wouldn't break in 10 days.  Shouldn't a product that you or I purchase and spend $500 work past the 10 day mark?  Is that too much to ask?  If you have never heard of this issue, just google that error.  The Google Gods will give you more results than you care to read.  As for the Nikon Rep, maybe he/she does work at Best Buy.  Although the reviews on these cameras on their website are mostly good and I can not find any complaints on this error on the Best Buy website.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 13, 2012)

newb said:


> If you dont have problems, dont worry about it. For your friend, if he likes that model have him try another. If he gets the same problem (highly unlikely) then maybe its time to look at another model, or even brand.



My friend is returning his tomorrow.  Not sure if he is going to upgrade or switch brands.  I guess I won't worry about it unless I start getting the same error.  I'm not very sure what I will do if it happens to mine as well.


----------



## sapper6fd (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't switch brands over it.  Its an electronic device - they are bound to have a few issues from time to time.  Thousands of these items are produced daily and if they never had any flaws I would start shipping them everything in my power to produce from a business standpoint.  I've never heard of this issue personally, and no matter what you pick up from Canon - chances are there will be issues with those bodies as well.  Canon has had a number of recalls lately with the most resent high profile of a light leak in the brand new $3,300 5D mk III.  Dont worry though - they fixed it.  With a piece of tape.  And the T4i's have been recalled as the rubber grips have been causing allergic reactions with some users.  

Then again Nikon has a big issue with the $3,000 D800 being out of focus.  

Screw it.  Go for a Leica.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

Go for the Alfa Romeo of digital cameras...The Fuji X-Pro 1


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 14, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > So Nikon's cheapest d-slr has broken down? Amazing! And to think, it's a horrible design flaw that plagues millions of users! But I've never heard about it. I wonder if the "Nikon representative" works for Best Buy... lol. Yes, definitely, switch to Canon. All of their camera work awesome! Except for the two pages worth of recalled models.
> ...



Google results doesn't give millions! maybe a dozen here and a dozen there. And the He said She said hand me down info. And non-verified non-design issues that people assign to it because it is malfunctioning or broke down. And many times they go into multiple forums posting multiple times falsely inflating the situation.

And Do you really Believe that every 100,000 copies made of something there wont be 100-1000 with varying degrees of manufacturing issues? The price is irrelevant. I've kept eyes peeled on all camera equipment last 5 years. And if there was design flaw in camera body I would have heard about it. Now a particular run may have a higher numbers of flawed manufacturing processes and now and again a batch will make it out into the wild. But that Goes For Anything manufactured.

I guess if I buy a $25,000 Car or $3000 Plasma TV and it breaks down in 10 days. Must Be a Design problem? Nope As I can find same kind of complaints on google people with little knowledge starting to make dubious statements of facts of everything from Cars to TV's.

Or those Great One's "This Model or that Brand is a Piece of Junk!" based on their One Copy that failed on them.

Sorry there would been a huge well advertised outcry in the Photo News and forums out there if there was a design flaw in the D3100 and I would have heard about it. Sounds more like a batch of cameras that made it thru QA when they probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Vautrin (Oct 14, 2012)

ALL products will have freak things that can happen

I bought a nikon flash and after one photo shoot it refuses to fire 

I brought it back to the store and they sent it in for warranty repairs, they couldnt figure out what was wrong and i got a new one

I still have the flash and it works find

My point is issues happen.  The important thing is how nikon handles it if it does


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've read in several forums that some Nikon's sent in for repairs get oil stains on them from the the guys at Nikon that fix it. Owners call back complaining, yet Nikon blames it on them and shrugs it off.

I'd go with Canon. Why? 

-customer service
-L series lenses
-most entree level DSLR's and some pro are compatible with Magic Lantern firmware (Google if unfamiliar, it's amazing)
-professional DSLR's weather sealing
-I believe that they are ahead of the game compared to all other camera brands, both in HD video and photography (as well as everything else I mentioned above)

For those talking about Leica, I've never owned one and probably never will. I'm a Canon fanatic other than Nikon's compact cameras


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like it's definitely time to switch to Canon. I'd suggest a nice camera like a Digital Rebel. Those are rock-solid. None have ever broken down that I am aware of.


----------



## Vautrin (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> I've read in several forums that some Nikon's sent in for repairs get oil stains on them from the the guys at Nikon that fix it. Owners call back complaining, yet Nikon blames it on them and shrugs it off.
> 
> I'd go with Canon. Why?
> 
> ...



sounds like you know more than me...  youre probably right the "weather sealing" on my nikon d700 is no where close to what canon offers as standard


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think that this thread got a little blown out of proportion.  I can't tell if Derrel is being sarcastic again or if he's being sincere about the Canon Rebel.  I was simply asking for advice.  I wasn't coming at this from a "The sky is falling apocalyptic  point of view.  Just started this thread because I am brand new when it comes to photography and I'm not made of money.  So when I spend my hard earned cash on a camera one step up from the one my friend bought, and his dies 10 days after purchase, of course if causes me alarm when I find that my model has had some of the same issues.  Regardless of how many people actually had the issue.  1 out of a thousand or 1 out of 100,000.  It's human nature to be concerned.  That's why I started this thread and asked for advice.  I didn't expect to have my words twisted and replied to with smart ass comments.

And to answer SCraig, a plethora means a lot.  A lot to me are multiple pages on a search term on Google.

I will be more careful in the future when posting as to not insight shrewd sarcasm.  Please forgive me for asking "What should I do."


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah, the price we're willing to pay (nothing but bottom dollar and not a penny more!!!!!!!) for mass-produced goods.  _THAT's _the 'design flaw'.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Go for the Alfa Romeo of digital cameras...The Fuji X-Pro 1



funny, i almost picked up a fuji s2 Pro recently. someone had one on craigslist real cheap. it came out 3 weeks before Nikons D100 did, and uses nikons F-mount so all our nikon lenses would work on it.  I thought about it for a bit just to play with, but we already have a D100 sitting in the closet, and the fuji s2 pro doesn't shoot  RAW.


----------



## Scuba (Oct 14, 2012)

Honestly, your buddy just happened to get a bad one.  You are taking the word of one guy on the internet that this is a design flaw. It is not a design flaw. Sometimes crap like this happens and that's why products come with a warranty. There are a bunch of users on here with those cameras and it hasn't been heard of.  I would chalk it up to a fluke and have your buddy swap it out for the same model.  Every electronic has this kind of a fluke problem.  The reason you got some sarcastic remarks is because the camera that had the issue is the entry level Nikon SLR.  Seriously don't worry about it and enjoy your 5100.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> I think that this thread got a little blown out of proportion.  I can't tell if Derrel is being sarcastic again or if he's being sincere about the Canon Rebel.  I was simply asking for advice.  I wasn't coming at this from a "The sky is falling apocalyptic  point of view.  Just started this thread because I am brand new when it comes to photography and I'm not made of money.  So when I spend my hard earned cash on a camera one step up from the one my friend bought, and his dies 10 days after purchase, of course if causes me alarm when I find that my model has had some of the same issues.  Regardless of how many people actually had the issue.  1 out of a thousand or 1 out of 100,000.  It's human nature to be concerned.  That's why I started this thread and asked for advice.  I didn't expect to have my words twisted and replied to with smart ass comments.
> 
> And to answer SCraig, a plethora means a lot.  A lot to me are multiple pages on a search term on Google.
> 
> I will be more careful in the future when posting as to not insight shrewd sarcasm.  Please forgive me for asking "What should I do."



for future reference...there's pretty much nothing you can post here that wont incite shrewd sarcasm from at least SOMEONE.  all you can do is post what you want to post,  and sift through the responses to separate useful info from garbage as best you can.  for the record though, don't discount Derrel's  responses TOO quickly (unless he says he's BS'ing) he has a lot of experience behind him.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Go for the Alfa Romeo of digital cameras...The Fuji X-Pro 1
> ...



The Fuji S2 Pro shoots RAW images, in .RAF format. It has BEAUTIFUL color, and can make lovely JPEG files straight out of camera. The color response of the S2 Pro was always first-rate...it is a bit clunky as a "camera", with its two sets of batteries, but as far as the SOOC output, it puts the Nikon D100 and Canon 20D to utter shame. I shot tens of thousands of images with the Fuji S2 Pro--many of them in RAW mode. It was, for its era, perhaps the best straight outta' camera JPEG machine invented. The color it delivered was beautiful, and it has a lot of adjustability and a SUPER-SIMPLE adjustment menu setup that has never been rivaled for simplicity.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Sw1tchFX said:
> ...



well damn..I guess I should have looked at some more reviews on that camera! really don't need it tho, i was just surfing Craigslist and ran across it. thought it was interesting for $100.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

The S2 Pro is a very,very interesting camera. Yes.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to run into this problem all the time.


Believe it or not, this has nothing to do with the camera and everything to do with the way he's formatting the SD Card. He's probably pulling it out of his computer without going through the "eject disc safely" procedure.

Tell him to format the card from inside the camera, and it will work just fine.

My d5000 used to do this all the time, and for about 2 weeks, I thought I broke it. Then I figured out what it was.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Ah, the price we're willing to pay (nothing but bottom dollar and not a penny more!!!!!!!) for mass-produced goods.  _THAT's _the 'design flaw'.



Ah, the price lower middle class people "Have" to pay to get started.  So sorry I don't have $1200 to drop on a better DSLR right off the bat.  I know everyone should just be able to go out and purchase the BEST most expensive camera and not even dent their bank account.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> I used to run into this problem all the time.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this has nothing to do with the camera and everything to do with the way he's formatting the SD Card. He's probably pulling it out of his computer without going through the "eject disc safely" procedure.
> ...



zOMG...Aaron might actually have the cure for the problem that millions of baby Nikon owners are suffering from! Card and card formatting errors can really be a PITA!!! In the past, I have had some card error issues that made it seem as if my cameras (plural!) were not working properly. The DCIM folder can sometimes be at fault. Also, another issue can be when a card has been used in "one brand" of camera, let's just say, a Canon, and then "erased" or "deleted", and then popped into another brand of camera, like say, oh, a Nikon...this can cause problems, or at least it has for me...another issue can be cards that are too large (too high-capacity) for "some" cameras...in short, memory card issues can mess things up...if the card is not formatted PROPERLY,for the actual camera it is currently in, it may cause problems. Not that you buddy has any of the above issues..but he "might" be experiencing an issue with the card not being formatted exactly properly for the camera.

One thing I can tell you is that diagnosing "*friend of a friend*" problems, over the interwebz, can be verrrrrry tricky. As can be Google searching, where "*friend of a friend of a neighbor's friend's uncle's son"* types of problems can muddy the waters terribly...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 14, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:
			
		

> Ah, the price lower middle class people "Have" to pay to get started.  So sorry I don't have $1200 to drop on a better DSLR right off the bat.  I know everyone should just be able to go out and purchase the BEST most expensive camera and not even dent their bank account.



Hey man, $1,200 is about middle class average. I'm easily middle income classification and my camera budget remains about $2k.

Your budget simply depends on what you want to do with your equipment, and how much disposable income you are willing to pull away from other areas to support your photography hobby.

I don't do photography as my main source of income. So, instead of buying a $2,000 camera, I bought a used $300.00 camera and a TON of gear. Now I've got 8 cameras, and still counting...


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2012)

1. If it's written _anywhere_ on the World Wide Web it *has* to be true. If it's written in _more than one place_ it has to be an irrefutable law of nature.

2. There are no Urban Legends.

3. Anyone claiming on the internet to be a Nikon representative, can be nothing else but - a Nikon representative.

4. There is absolutely no way a camera can suffer damage, physical or electronic, between the time it leaves the factory, and when it winds up in the hands of a consumer.

5. If one Nikon DXXXX has an issue, all Nikon DXXXX's will have the same issue.

6. Many people today have a defective, intermittent, or totally non-working bull**** detection sensor. BS detection sensor performance improves with age.

7. It is axiomatic that some % of mass produced consumer electronics, will fail before the warranty period expires, regardless of the items cost or the brand name.
In fact, that's why all mass produced consumer electronics have a *warranty*.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the price we're willing to pay (nothing but bottom dollar and not a penny more!!!!!!!) for mass-produced goods.  _THAT's _the 'design flaw'.
> ...



You obviously missed my point.

And the point is...... the vast majority of buyers look at price and little else.  The lower the price, the more attracted they are to the item.  

So, to meet this demand, manufacturers start producing cheaper goods. because that's where the money is.  And you can only make things so cheap before you have to start lowering the quality or leaving off some features.  One of the things camera manufacturers do to start cutting costs is to use lower-quality parts..... and that includes shutters.  They'll put a 50,000-actuations-rated shutter in their entry-level cameras, and the 400,000-actuation-rated shutters in their top-end models.

Manufacturers don't sit in a meeting and say, "Hey, let's make a super-cheap, low-end camera and see if we can sell any!"  No, they look at their market, and produce a camera that meets the demands of the customer.  And, if those customers say they want a low low price, then that's what they'll get.  Lower quality and fewer features are just a result of the process.

Therefore, the 'design flaw' is you voted with your wallet.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2012)

NewGuy12; If you have bought your camera new, then the factory warranty is for a year, not 30 days.  You can also purchase and extended warranty through Best Buy if you are concerned.  

Besides, by reading AaronLLockhart's post above, it sounds as if there is no problem.  If you keep reading about this problem, I suggest that you e-mail Nikon directly as ask them about it.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Vautrin said:
			
		

> sounds like you know more than me...  youre probably right the "weather sealing" on my nikon d700 is no where close to what canon offers as standard



Yes they are very durable


----------



## Vautrin (Oct 14, 2012)

this thread is ridiculous.

manufacturing considers 1 defect in a million to be really good these days

assume your camera had 1000 parts

simple math is you have 1000 times 1 in 1000000 something gors wrong

sad to say, it happens...  it can happen with canon pentax or ANY camera maker

just bring it back under warranty

and paying more will reduce but not eliminate failurex


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> I've read in several forums that some Nikon's sent in for repairs get oil stains on them from the the guys at Nikon that fix it. Owners call back complaining, yet Nikon blames it on them and shrugs it off.
> 
> I'd go with Canon. Why?
> 
> ...



You've got to be kidding me...

-customer service..
I've seen situations where Canon is just as bad as Nikon when it comes to service, taking up to 6 weeks for repairs to go through or equipment coming back without being fixed

-L series lenses
This is just being naive, just becuase it has a red ring on it, doesn't mean it's good. the 16-35(either version), 14mm(again, either version), 17-40, 24mm f/1.4L (also, either version), 70-200 non-IS, 24-70 v1, are the worst in their class. many older L series lenses such as the 24mm f/1.4L v1 aren't even weather sealed. Ho-Boy! those L series lenses are gooooood!!! Use a current leica m-mount, sony mount zeiss, expensive Nikkor, or a Fuji X-mount lens, and you'll see just how average L lenses (excluding the tele primes) are. 

-most entree level DSLR's and some pro are compatible with Magic Lantern firmware (Google if unfamiliar, it's amazing)
And a hacked GH2 will outshoot them all too if you're into video. 100mbp/s video? yes please. 

-professional DSLR's weather sealing
If it's a current Nikon and it's over $1000, it's weather sealed. I've SUBMERGED my D700 before and all I had to do was wipe it off. Is the 5D2 sealed? nope. 6D? nope. Is a sub $1000 Nikon D7000? yup. Same goes for PENTAX! Look at this: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/antarctica-2009-worked.shtml

-I believe that they are ahead of the game compared to all other camera brands, both in HD video and photography (as well as everything else I mentioned above)
You talk to ANY videographer who has shot on anything other than a DSLR and they'll tell you that the video out of them sucks balls. Sure they give you shallow DOF, but the compression and downsampling kills detail.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't listen to anything Sw1tchFX says about cameras or lenses. He only works at one of the busiest professional photo sales and rental places on the west coast, and has access to more chit on one rental room shelf than most small-town photo stores have in their entire inventory... and he also happens to have a taste for the good lenses...the really good chit...damn him!!! Fuggedabout what he says! Ignore him! I know when *I am considering buying* a lens, his knuckleheaded opinion is one of only a handful that *I know I can trust*. Srsly.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> You've got to be kidding me...
> 
> -customer service..
> I've seen situations where Canon is just as bad as Nikon when it comes to service, taking up to 6 weeks for repairs to go through or equipment coming back without being fixed
> ...



Canon has many customers, you can't expect them to get things done in a hurry. Not ever brand is perfect, I find Canon's customer service to be far superior. Ever hear of the Canon center/club in New York?

I never said that ALL L lenses are good! But honestly your opinion of them seems biased, every lens serves a specific purpose for the job the owner wants to get done. This goes for all lenses, not just L

I've seen more Canons out in the field than Nikon's in harsh weather conditions. Hmmm, wonder why? Weather sealing for Canon is more reliable IMHO.

You've got to be ridiculous about the video quality....lets hear you say that again when the Canon 1Dc comes out. Let me know when you find a shoulder HD video camera that is portable and has over hundreds of interchangeable lenses. Most shots missed by big video cameras are due to the lack of mobility and/or mobility. There are endless combinations of a DSLR video rig that will fit every users demand. It's funny how tons of videographers are switching to DSLR's. Fast to set up, many lenses to choose from, reliable. YouTube devinsupertramp and come back to tell me DSLR videos suck. He shoots with the 5D Mark II. Also, all great videographers know that it's not always the quality of the video that makes a good film, it's the story it tells. Don't be a spoiled brat, we could care less for the things that you have. Not going to argue with you, goodbye


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Oops I repeated mobility twice


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> Canon has many customers, you can't expect them to get things done in a hurry. Not ever brand is perfect, I find Canon's customer service to be far superior. Ever hear of the Canon center/club in New York?
> 
> I never said that ALL L lenses are good! But honestly your opinion of them seems biased, every lens serves a specific purpose for the job the owner wants to get done. This goes for all lenses, not just L
> 
> ...



Lol this reply is a complete backpedal if I've ever seen one, you literally sat there in your previous reply and said that canons customer service is superior. I hate to burst your bubble, bud, but turn around is also classified under customer service. You also said that l series lenses are superior.

You see more canons in the field due to your point in the first statement; there are more Canon customers. Not because of the weatherproofing.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 14, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Canon has many customers, you can't expect them to get things done in a hurry. Not ever brand is perfect, I find Canon's customer service to be far superior. Ever hear of the Canon center/club in New York?*
If you're a CPS member, _you damn well better expect to get things done in a hurry_. That equipment puts food on the table. Just because there's a club in NY doesn't make customer service above and beyond. 

*I never said that ALL L lenses are good! But honestly your opinion of them seems biased, every lens serves a specific purpose for the job the owner wants to get done. This goes for all lenses, not just L*
Absolutely i'm biased! I have had the opportunity to shoot with just about everything a pro or studio would use on a regular basis from Canon's to Nikon's, Hasselblad's and Phases. It's my job to know what time it is.

*I've seen more Canons out in the field than Nikon's in harsh weather conditions. Hmmm, wonder why? Weather sealing for Canon is more reliable IMHO.*
You see more Canon's in the field becuase they had much better marketing in the 80's and 90's when AF became popular. AF in the 80's and early 90's was _nothing_ like it is today. Canon redid their lens mount completely (overnight abandoning their existing FD user base..LOL @ customer service), and had a faster AF system than the Nikon's. As a result, sports shooters started using Canon's and seeing a bunch of white lenses on the sidelines became an enormous marketing asset to Canon. Up until the late 80's, someodd 70% of pro photogs shooting 35mm shot Nikons. Canon, Minolta, and Pentax were the amateur systems. 

*You've got to be ridiculous about the video quality....lets hear you say that again when the Canon 1Dc comes out. Let me know when you find a shoulder HD video camera that is portable and has over hundreds of interchangeable lenses. Most shots missed by big video cameras are due to the lack of mobility and/or mobility. There are endless combinations of a DSLR video rig that will fit every users demand. It's funny how tons of videographers are switching to DSLR's. Fast to set up, many lenses to choose from, reliable. YouTube devinsupertramp and come back to tell me DSLR videos suck. He shoots with the 5D Mark II. Also, all great videographers know that it's not always the quality of the video that makes a good film, it's the story it tells.* 
Again, this is just being young and naive... Why do you think the RED's, Black Magic's, Sony FS100's, FS700's, and C300's exist in the cinema world? BECAUSE THEY'RE DESIGNED FOR PRODUCTION USE. Studios put 5D's on the tricky rigs so if they fall off and break apart they're only out a measly $3000. 






You need to stop talking, looking at your other threads, I'm not the only one calling you out on here......


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 14, 2012)

The most annoying thing when threads like this devlolve into Canon v. Nikon are the number of people chiming in who don't use both on a regular basis.  People making claims about Canon v. Nikon customer service who only see things from teh Canon or Nikon perspective.  People claiming something about L series lenses who have never used the top of the line Nikkor.  

I'll just say that both Derrel and switch1fx are probably the most experienced people in this thread when it comes to BOTH canon and Nikon.  Derrel has shot Canon and Nikon a lot, over many, many years, as has switch.  I shoot Nikon as my personal gear and I shoot Canon at work.  

I can tell you that if you're saying customer service is a big difference, it's just not.  I personally have dealt with both extensively.  They're very similar.  For the most part both very good, but they both have occasional issues.  

L series lenses aren't categorically better than Nikkor top grade.  Canon probably beats Nikkor with their big primes (ie 300mm f/2.8).  The 70-200 IS II f/2.8 L is probably superior to any comparable Nikkor.  Other than that, it's a draw or Nikkor whips Canon.  The top of the line Nikkor standard zoom KILLS the L standard full frame zoom.  Nikkor wide angles smoke Canon wide angles.  Nikkor mid range primes are generally as good or better than Canon mid range primes.  

Jesus christ with the magic lantern stuff, its kind of cool, but I wouldn't make a brand decision on it by any means.  

Look, I love the 5DMkIII.  It's an amazing camera.  I love the Canon 70-200 IS II L f/2.8, its my absolute favorite lens I've ever used.  I'm by no means anti-Canon, but this 'swtich to Canon non-sense is just absurd.  The OP's friends' problem is a fairly uncommon issue.  It's usually a card formatting issue, as has been noted.  Always properly eject your SD card, and always erase by formatting in camera.  This is something you should always anyway.  Don't ever erase in computer.  Format in camera.  THis will solve all sorts of 'issues' before they ever surface.


----------



## Tony S (Oct 14, 2012)

Hang around cameras long enough and you are going to run into glitches now and then. It's especially rampant now with the comptetition to get the lastest/greatest loaf of sliced bread on the market before your competition does.  Work with what you got until there is an issue with it. Most often they eventually find a work around to the problem and take care of them.

  Shoot, used to read all the time about the dreaded ERROR 99...... but having 4 different models of the cameras that supposedly had this issue it never cropped up for me.  Odds are low of getting one with an issue.

  As far as waiting to get a repair...... that's when Nikon or Canon Services membership comes in handy, but now you have to have a certain amount of equipment at a certain level to get that.


----------



## panblue (Oct 14, 2012)

SCraig said:


> How many is a "Plethora"?



About half a myriad...in old money.


----------



## Mully (Oct 14, 2012)

I would enjoy your d5100, after all you have a year with Nikon and can extend that year out if you feel compelled. Don't think something will happen .... Just take pictures and enjoy your camera, you will be happier this way.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> SNIP>>>>*Always properly eject your SD card, and always erase by formatting in camera.  This is something you should always anyway.  Don't ever erase in computer.  Format in camera.  THis will solve all sorts of 'issues' before they ever surface*.



You might pass those nuggets along to your friend. He might also be having an issue with his card reader or the card itself...with a computer involved, there is ALWAYS ample opportunity for computer SNAFU's. I hope he can get his D3100 issue sorted out.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mully said:


> I would enjoy your d5100, after all you have a year with Nikon and can extend that year out if you feel compelled. Don't think something will happen .... Just take pictures and enjoy your camera, you will be happier this way.



I am enjoying it as well as all of the obtuse comments that have spawned from my asking for advice.  I should have listened to the 30 year Photogs at my local camera shop and stayed away from the big bad sacrastic interweb.

Anyway I can cancel my account on here?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 15, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > I would enjoy your d5100, after all you have a year with Nikon and can extend that year out if you feel compelled. Don't think something will happen .... Just take pictures and enjoy your camera, you will be happier this way.
> ...



i dont think you can actually "cancel" an account. people just quit logging on. OR, you can message an admin about it. 
not to sound "obtuse" or anything, but if you are this easily discouraged, I hope that your interest in photography is purely amateur for your own benefit. What you have gotten here is pretty tame actually, as this thread didn't have to be locked down by a Mod...and if you think what people say on the interwebs is bad, try dealing with actual  paying clients....can be BRUTAL.  sorry to see you go, but i would recommend hanging out a bit longer and toughing it out here. you will get more respect in the long run if you can suck it up and move on.


----------



## Designer (Oct 15, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Anyway I can cancel my account on here?



You can't do that by yourself.  The best way is to simply stop posting.  

Aside from some snark, what has influenced your decision?  About a week ago you were in complete agreement with this forum, and now you want to quit.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > I would enjoy your d5100, after all you have a year with Nikon and can extend that year out if you feel compelled. Don't think something will happen .... Just take pictures and enjoy your camera, you will be happier this way.
> ...



As pixmedic mentioned, no, an account can not be "cancelled"...that very question came up less than two weeks ago, and one of the moderators, LaFoto AKA Corinna in real life,(or was it Terri???) stated that no, accounts on TPF are never cancelled...since it would adversely affect searches,etc.. Users who become disenchanted are free to simply stop posting, and their threads will slowly, or rapidly as the case may be, fade into the woodwork.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> NewGuy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Mully said:
> ...



I shoot for the love of it.  It's the funnest thing I have ever done.  It's a hobby that I want to get better at, and I will.  Not doing it for money.  Did a maternity shoot at the lake yesterday for a friend's daughter and her husband.  They offered me 2 paid shoots after that.  I declined the money.  Not confident enough for that.


----------



## NewGuy12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer said:


> NewGuy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway I can cancel my account on here?
> ...



You're right.  I was in complete agreement with this forum a week or so ago.  I guess I expect too much civility out of people on the internet.  It's just my personal choice not to expose myself to negativity.  I can take the C&C because I ask for it and expect that.  But when someone posts a genuine concern and half of the replies are helpful, and the other half are rude, well ... that just doesn't float my boat.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 15, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > NewGuy12 said:
> ...



I just noticed you are a supporting member...hell, you might as well stick it out for the year. you paid for it. you sure aren't getting a refund.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

NewGuy12 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > NewGuy12 said:
> ...



TPF can be a rough place at times. I think *you just made it through boot camp*. You'll be fine from now on. This same,exact process has repeated itself many,many times. You're already a supporting member...why waste the money by leaving? Stick around, dude. Don't take the ball and go home!


----------



## Vautrin (Oct 15, 2012)

like most of the internet the signal to noise ratio can be severe

but there is, like the rest of the net, some genuinely valuable info here

personally i just unsubscribe and delete any emails when a thread turns toxic

if you stay, i can say theres a good chance youll see a return on your investment


----------



## jake337 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta read between the lines, I mean, errr, posts...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 15, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> TPF can be a rough place at times. I think you just made it through boot camp. You'll be fine from now on. This same,exact process has repeated itself many,many times. You're already a supporting member...why waste the money by leaving? Stick around, dude. Don't take the ball and go home!



Never truer a word spoken. If you don't have thick skin, you certainly won't survive.


----------



## OregonT3i (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha that is true. I started an account here years ago, when I was new to photography, and posted my first images here for c&c. They were brutally honest, even on pics that I thought were good, and in the end it really improved my skills. Just don't take the criticism personally. Most people here aren't jerks, they are just honest.
I lost all of my login info last year in a computer crash, so this is my second account here. I enjoy the community here very much, and there is a wealth of information available from members way more experienced than myself. 
That being said, utilize their experience, listen to their advice, and learn as you go along. In the end, my goal is to get better and better at photography as time goes on.


----------



## Mully (Oct 15, 2012)

Many times photographers have one way of thinking ....their way, it is part of the creative process. I have been a photographer since the Nikon F days and after awhile you just digest it all and sort it out.....you keep in there!!


----------

